# Mahindra E Max 22 code 44



## porchdog (17 d ago)

Does anyone have a list of blink codes for E Max 22 HST?
Tractor goes into limp mode.
My oil light blinks code 44, (4 slow then 4 fast).
Can't find anything on the internet.
They should have this information in the owners manual.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy porchdog, welcome to the tractor forum.

Read through the attached thread from TBN. Also go to page 2 for the solution. Sounds like you have the same problem (bad actuator).









Mahindra emax 22 will not go above idle most of the time


Tractor will not idle above 1250-1500rpms I saw something about possible bad fuel actuator. Where would this be located on the engine, and has anyone else out there had this problem Any help would be greatly appreciated Also other than the dealer, where could I purchase the parts




www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## porchdog (17 d ago)

Thanks BigT.
I seen the hitch calibration 44 code that you refer to but I don't think that list is blink codes. I would lean more toward it being a bad fuel actuator (whatever that is).
Tractor runs fine until the light starts to blink, then the rpm drops and the throttle doesn't work.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## porchdog (17 d ago)

Found the flash codes for EMax 22.

Emax Fault Flash Codes

11 Actuator Overcurrent


12 Actuator Open Circuit


13 Actuator Position Sensor (short to ground)


16 CPU Configuration


17 CPU Failure


18 CPU Power Supply (5V-3)


21 DOUT 1 (CEL) Over Currant or Open Circut


28 DOUT 8 (Glow plug Relay) Over Currant or Open Circut


31 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor High or Lo


32 EEPROM RW Failure


33 High Battery Voltage (Over16.2V for 60 sec.)


34 Magnetic Pickup Sensor


35 MAP Sensor Hi or Lo


41 MAP Power Supply (5-2)


42 Engine Over Speed


43 Engine Over Temperature


44 Actuator Position Sensor Hi or Lo


----------

